# Looking For Info On Phuket



## Hoc (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, we're off to Phuket and Hong Kong in about 2 and a half weeks.  I was there once before, in early 2006.  But I thought I would solicit input so that I could catch anything I might have missed the last time, or anything new since then.

Any recommendations for tours, activities, sightseeing, nightlife, restaurants, etc., are all welcome.  Anyone been there recently?


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you pop over to www.Tripadvisor.com and log into the Phuket forums all your questions will answered plus others you hadn't even thought of asking.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 20, 2008)

No gems of wisdom here but have fun Hoc!


----------



## Hoc (Mar 20, 2008)

beanb41 said:


> If you pop over to www.Tripadvisor.com and log into the Phuket forums all your questions will answered plus others you hadn't even thought of asking.



Thanks, I actually had already gone both to Trip Advisor and Virtual Tourist, but I was looking for any recommendations from TUGgers.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 20, 2008)

Sydney said:


> No gems of wisdom here but have fun Hoc!



Should be fun.  I think it's going to be a bit odd going as a couple, as the last time I went I was single and mobbed by all of the women there.  Fingers crossed that they will have some respect for boundaries, since I will be there with someone.  But she's really excited about the shopping there, as I remember it was spectacularly cheap.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh, if anyone knows of a good driver there, I'd appreciate that, as both Mr. Mor and Mr. Sam are booked.


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 20, 2008)

Many TUGers are also contributers to Trip Advisor. I would be surprised to find Phuket "experts" on this forum that havent contributed to TA.


----------



## welshhope (Jun 18, 2008)

Hoc, not sure if you are staying at Marriott, but here is a link you may have already. We own in Marriott Phuket and it is a wonderful resort. 
We were there last year, this year traded for Newport Coast as had 5 years touring and discovering Thailand. 
I took the cookery class at GINJA was excllent, went on the kayak trip and old Phuket town. The hotel found us a driver for the day much better value than taxi and safer than hire car ( in my humble opinion). http://www.jwmarriottphuket.com/Turtle.html
If you are at Marriott they have sunset bike tour very intersting, cheap and memorable. I'm sure you will have a wonderful trip. Enjoy.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 18, 2008)

Do NOT go to Fantasea!  It was a scary, surreal experience for us.  LOL!

Deb


----------



## Jim&Ann (Jun 19, 2008)

*Try out Jamie's blog recommendations*

Definitely agree with the Ginja Cooking School and John Grey's sea canoe - 
take time to walk along the Mai Khao Beach.  If you have a couple of extra days, and if you want to see more of the Thai landscape, a tour up to the Khao Sok park is well worth it.

For food, we especially enjoy the Beach Bar (reviewed by Jamie in this site:
http://jamie-monk.blogspot.com/ ).  His other recommendations will direct you to some more local interest.

I hope you've found the Marriott Phuket Beach Club site:
http://www.jwmarriottphuket.com/
It can be a bit tricky to find it from the main Marriott site.

Have a great time -- wish we were there with you!


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hoc said:


> I was single and mobbed by all of the women there.



I was mobbed by a whole bunch of drag queens.  (I'm a female and was traveling single.)


----------



## beanb41 (Aug 18, 2008)

Jehb2 you must have been outside Simon's Caberet or in Bangala Road. You should feel flattered as you were obviously more attractive than your male counterparts . I mean that with the utmost sincereity as most of the shemales look gorgeous, but they re also very catty. Try taking a photo of them without paying for the priveledge and see what happens. It can get quite unpleasant


----------



## oysterfiend (Sep 27, 2008)

We went to Phi Phi Island and a trip Snorkelling and under ground caving -like cenote 2-3 hours out from Phuket -
I really enjoyed that
There are lots of neat tours you can do and by Western standards they are REALLY CHEAP!!!


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 27, 2008)

How about an elephant ride? We loved it so much we did it again in Chiang Rai (or Mai, can't remember which).  Any of the boat rides to outer islands there is a real joy with those rocks jutting out of the water.  I wish it were us going back   See us on the left with our elephants?


----------

